# Performance Chips? Do they work? Are they safe?



## HuPeRcHiLd (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm completely inexperienced when it comes to performance (mod) chips and chip installation. My question to experience car people (hopefully you!): Are mod chips safe for your car (my 1994 Pathfinder XE) and are they easy to install? Are there any negative side effects?

Is the a particularly 'better' mod chip, or a more trusted chip that many Pathfinder owners use?



Thanks in advance


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

They're pretty much all worthless, don't waste your money. Sorry. 

Especially the Tornado and throttle body spacers.


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

You could spend $2k on bolt on mods and not gain an extra 20 hp.

Tuners/ chips are for 2 engines.

1. Diesels

2. Engines that have had enough work done on them so that the factory settings don't compliment the work done on the engine.


----------



## gwallis (Aug 31, 2009)

I think this site does a good job in explaining what these fake performance chips are Performance Chip Tuning Racing ECU Car Chips Power Super Flash


----------



## joshuatim (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't think these engine performance chip or tuning chip are fake. There is something thats why it is in market at such great demand.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

HuPeRcHiLd said:


> I'm completely inexperienced when it comes to performance (mod) chips and chip installation. My question to experience car people (hopefully you!): Are mod chips safe for your car (my 1994 Pathfinder XE) and are they easy to install? Are there any negative side effects?
> 
> Is the a particularly 'better' mod chip, or a more trusted chip that many Pathfinder owners use?
> 
> ...


You may get 6 - 8 more Hp. However most performance chip require that you use premium gasoline. Emissions may also be effected.


----------



## janesmith (Sep 7, 2011)

*Performance Chips? Do they work? Are they safe?*

performance chip thing is crap..Don't go for it..What it is doing is just tweaking the sensors by modifying the sensor readout values, and thereby fooling the ECU into believing that it needs to pump more fuel. That would lead to performance improvement, as they say guys..

Thanks


----------

